# Kentucky taxpayers owe $225 thousand in legal fees



## ky55 (Jul 21, 2017)

Update on the Kim Davis same-sex marriage license issue:

http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-...ees-for-couples-who-sued-kim-davis-says-judge


----------



## WaltL1 (Jul 21, 2017)

ky55 said:


> Update on the Kim Davis same-sex marriage license issue:
> 
> http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-...ees-for-couples-who-sued-kim-davis-says-judge


So society gets to foot the bill for her religious beliefs. 
Imagine that.
And if Kentucky had fired her as they should have to begin with, society would have had to foot that bill too for the ensuing lawsuit.
Imagine that.
And society is taking on a "keep your religion to yourself" attitude.
Imagine that.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 21, 2017)

I wonder if she would have turned away a hetero Jewish couple or a hetero atheist couple. Provided they gave her that information.


----------



## ky55 (Jul 22, 2017)

WaltL1 said:


> So society gets to foot the bill for her religious beliefs.
> Imagine that.
> And if Kentucky had fired her as they should have to begin with, society would have had to foot that bill too for the ensuing lawsuit.
> Imagine that.
> ...




And it looks like there's an even bigger poke in the eye coming now from the Ark Encounter project:


https://www.google.com/amp/amp.kentucky.com/news/state/article162508368.html

They just transferred ownership (as a for-profit company) of the Ark project (for $10) to the non-profit company Answers In Genesis. 
That means they will pay no city, state, or federal tax on a $48 million parcel of land. 

  *


----------



## WaltL1 (Jul 22, 2017)

ky55 said:


> And it looks like there's an even bigger poke in the eye coming now from the Ark Encounter project:
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/amp.kentucky.com/news/state/article162508368.html
> ...


Business is business and God is their business.


----------



## ky55 (Jul 22, 2017)

Artfuldodger said:


> I wonder if she would have turned away a hetero Jewish couple or a hetero atheist couple. Provided they gave her that information.



I can't answer that one. 
I don't know where she draws her Pentecostal version of a line in the sand.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 22, 2017)

The tax payers of Kentucky should be able to hire an attorney to sue her in a class action suit to cover that bill. But Walt is right, she should have been fired, for refusing to fulfill her job description.


----------



## WaltL1 (Jul 22, 2017)

Capt Quirk said:


> The tax payers of Kentucky should be able to hire an attorney to sue her in a class action suit to cover that bill. But Walt is right, she should have been fired, for refusing to fulfill her job description.


Exactly.
It has 0 to do with religion/gay/nonsense.
In that position she was sworn to serve the public or however it was is legally worded.
She broke that condition of employment.
Hit the bricks.


----------



## ky55 (Jul 22, 2017)

Guys, I felt the same way-she was elected to follow the law and serve the people. 

I made that opinion known while the issue was in progress on another outdoor site and got a merciless beat down!


----------



## WaltL1 (Jul 22, 2017)

ky55 said:


> Guys, I felt the same way-she was elected to follow the law and serve the people.
> 
> I made that opinion known while the issue was in progress on another outdoor site and got a merciless beat down!


People love the shiny objects. Religion. WOWWW. 
Gay AHHHH. Gimme shiny objects please...
They should pull out their check books and show their support by sending a check to every resident of Kentucky.


----------

